# New member from Scotland



## Tully (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi

Wanted to join a forum, as I've only been boarding for 2 years and wish to know more and learn more.
I live in Scotland so I'm not to far from a bit of snow in the winter.
I started lessons a couple if years back at an indoor place near where I live, and was instantly hooked, I currently have a Burton Sherlock with Cartel bindings, and a Never summer proto CT in the post arriving tomorrow.
Planning to go to Austria in January for my first snowboard holiday, so any advice on this would be great, thinking of Mayrhofen.

Cheers


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome! I've got family in Scotland, in and around Edinburgh! (_but they only ski so I've never visited!_) 

Wish we had some indoor places here in MI! I'd love to be able to get a little SB fix during the off season! I'm thinking Neni or Kevin will probably be able to chime in and give you some good ideas on where to go in Euro! 

Btw, I've demo'd the Sherlock! I liked the flat rocker on it. My 159 Rome Garage Rocker has the same basic flat rocker profile! I also have a 157 NS Proto! Love 'em both!


----------



## Tully (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm about an hour away from Edinburgh, it's my favourite city.
To be honest the indoor place is good for practice but the run is very short and sometimes crowded, but it gets the summer by.

So the proto is worth buying?, I'm excited to try it, I went for a 154 so I can play around on it more, searching bindings to go with it for now.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Welcome bro, I plan on hitting Austria this winter too as ive been meaning to but didn't get around to putting in for a passport last season, I still gotta go over to the passport office this week to put in for one so i'll be set for this coming season. Im a US soldier stationed in Germany so maybe 4 hour drive from spots in Austria.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Hi, and welcome.

How far have you got with your plans...? Like minded people to go with or no mates and looking for people to travel with... I guess how you are makes a huge difference, and what you want from a resort...

My idea of a snowboarding holiday, normally revolves around going with mates who are not interested in nightlife at the resort, that is not to say we won't have a beer or 10, but it is not about the beer, it is about being on the 1st and last lifts...!!!

I also have the advantage of getting at least 5 days a week normally more as i live in Norway, so always have snow local for 4-5 months of the year... 

If you want travelling buddies but don;t have anyone, sign up on SCUK (quick google search and you will find it) it has loads of info for people form the UK and a room specifically called "no mates" for people who want to travel with others, where you can find like minded people...

On the flip side, the forum is not as useful and or friendly in other ways, and this place is where it is at, well in my mind anyway, but fails a little for travelling unless it is US bound...

Hope you enjoy the info you get from here, and always check in, or you will miss the YOGA PANTS when they turn up...!!!


----------



## Tully (Aug 12, 2013)

It's just me and my friend going just now, we have asked others but we are booking it soon so might end up just being the two of us, doesn't bother me either way as I'll be on the slopes from start to finish, happily in my own world , and its easy to meet people while your there is imagine, but as long as I can board all day everyday, I'll be happy.
I had heard of the sno'mates, I'd maybe look into it if I were to go back to Austria in April as I would like to be there for the snowbomb, sounds good.
What's the yoga pants??? Haha

Ice hound is that a 4 hour drive to the slopes?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have never been to Austria, but loads of friends have, they also goto Bulgaria a bit as well, but they are normally BIG crowds of mates, and i never go on them, 4-6 people is my limit normally, enough to have fun, but small enough to be relaxed as well...

One of the best holidays i have done with mates from the UK was in Hemsedal in Norway, i flew back from Norway to fly back to Norway for the holiday as it was a really good deal, and it would of cost more for me to go from 3 hours away here in Norway... Haha

You will have fun regardless by the sound of it...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Do a search in the forum for Yoga Pants!
You wont b disappointed! :laugh:


----------



## Tully (Aug 12, 2013)

Kevin when is best to go to Norway?, as I'm not booked up yet, and I might end up booking Norway if I went myself, and where is good to go there?


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Tully said:


> It's just me and my friend going just now, we have asked others but we are booking it soon so might end up just being the two of us, doesn't bother me either way as I'll be on the slopes from start to finish, happily in my own world , and its easy to meet people while your there is imagine, but as long as I can board all day everyday, I'll be happy.
> I had heard of the sno'mates, I'd maybe look into it if I were to go back to Austria in April as I would like to be there for the snowbomb, sounds good.
> What's the yoga pants??? Haha
> 
> Ice hound is that a 4 hour drive to the slopes?


Yea its roughly 4 hour drive or so to spots in the Tirol region of Austria, where many of the ski resorts are. Google maps says its 4 1/2 hour drive from my location to Solden, Austria for instance. Last season I did allot of snowboarding around Germany and went quite a few times at Garmisch-Classic/Zugspitze which is basically right on the border of Austria, bit further drive and id be right into Austrias Tirol mountain region.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Also not sure if you know of this website but I use it quite a bit to hunt down spots to ride, its got quite a bit of info on resorts, heres the section of Austria's resorts Top ski resorts Austria - Ski resort test Austria - Ski resort comparison


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh.. a Scotsman... AND from Eginburgh. What a pity thatcwe can't hear you. You guys have the most sexy accent in the worrrld *sigh* 

Sorry, never been to Austria, only ridden in Swiss places so far.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Tully said:


> Kevin when is best to go to Norway?, as I'm not booked up yet, and I might end up booking Norway if I went myself, and where is good to go there?


Depends where you are going as to when is best, and how cold you can cope with... Hemsedal or Geilo are good, as is Trysil, but all a little further north so you are looking -20 or below until March, and even then you can still get down that low...!!!

Hemsedal still gets powder up to the end of April, but less of it, the end of March is always good for there... Geilo is only a little further south, so a week or 2 earlier the temps get a bit warmer...

If there is a few of you, you should try doing a day at lots of different resorts, with a hire car and book your own accommodation... Works out slightly more expensive, but gives you so much more...

Or you could do a weekend in Oslo itself and board from 10-10 everyday and the flights return are about £120 each including baggage... Stay in the centre of town, and a short tram ride gets you to the slope... If you time it right, they do have some competitions there, like the Arctic Challenge...  And they have a Super Pipe as well as 3 or 4 parks of various grades...


----------



## Tully (Aug 12, 2013)

Cheers for the link icebound, if all goes to plan I should be doing these trips more often, so will see more of the slopes.

Neni I've never been to Switzerland but would love to do Verbier, and our accents are all different, even the next town from me sounds different haha.

Kevin I think Norway sounds good, I don't mind the cold as long as visibility is good, I'll keep it in mind invade austria doesnt happen.


----------



## Tully (Aug 12, 2013)

Mucho happiness today, my proto has arrived...










iPhone pictures for now









Now I'll be even happier when I get it out for its first ride.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Tully said:


> Mucho happiness today, my proto has arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking setup, i've considered getting one of these NeverSummer boards, haven't looked into them too much but I hear they cater better to bigger guys that most manufacturers. See ya went with the Cartels too very nice, I nearly ordered up a pair for this season but ended up going with 2014 Union Factory bindings, i'm currently waiting on the-house to get in their order of 2014 lib tech boards so they can fill my order and I can feel as much joy as you do right now when my new 2014 Lib Tech T.Rice Pro HP 161.5 and Union Factory bindings show up.


----------



## Tully (Aug 12, 2013)

The cartels have done me well, I can't compare them as they were my first bindings, and the Sherlock was my first board, so I'm looking to use a different brand for bindings this time round, although I may be tempted to try burton missions or malavitas, but in any case I need to decide if I want stiff or a bit more flex in my bindings, I don't know.

Receiving snowboard equipment through the post has to be more exciting than Xmas, or maybe even the birth of a child, you know it's true haha.


----------

